# Denver: Suggestions for EMT/Paramedic training in Denver area?



## civilgrinfox (Jul 29, 2014)

Greeting all - 

I saw an old thread on here from 2008, but wanted to see if anyone had any new info.

I was recently laid off my job and want to use this opportunity to go back to school for EMS. (I already have a Bachelor's and a Master's, but in an unrelated field.)

I was thinking to start with an EMT, but now I am also considering going straight into a Paramedic program. (At some point, I may go on to an Emergency Management degree.)

There are multiple programs for this in the Denver area, and it's a bit daunting trying to figure out the best course. I want to be sure it is a quality, accredited program. 

I am wondering if anyone has recommendations? Experiences? Thoughts on why one may be better than another?

If it is helpful, I would like to eventually work on emergency/disaster response deployment type situations, and am also interested in tactical EMT. (I've worked with a lot of cops and SWAT in the past in communications/negotiation training.) I'm also an avid outdoors person/mountaineer, and I would love doing anything in the SAR area. I will probably volunteer for our local SAR group in the future.

A couple other related things...

Does anyone have a thought on a Paramedic Cert vs. an AAS degree?

Can anyone please help me understand the difference between doing a program at a community college (Denver, Aurora, Arapahoe, Front Range, Red Rocks...) vs. one of the hospital affiliated ones? (I know of St. Anthony's and Denver Health, as well as the HealthONE program.)

Thank you SO MUCH for any help (and for reading this long post!) I realize that many programs start SOON, so I need to get on top of it.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 29, 2014)

I had a great experience with the HealthONE paramedic program. It was taught in conjunction with Arapahoe Community College, so students could easily get an AAS after completion. The problem with your situation is it requires experience as an EMT prior to starting the program along with IV and EKG classes. Biology, Anatomy, Physiology, and some sort of math courses were all pre-reqs as well. I attended shortly after finishing my BS up at CSU and had a great time in the program. Feel free to PM me if you have additional questions.


----------



## civilgrinfox (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thanks Chaz90*



chaz90 said:


> I had a great experience with the HealthONE paramedic program. It was taught in conjunction with Arapahoe Community College, so students could easily get an AAS after completion. The problem with your situation is it requires experience as an EMT prior to starting the program along with IV and EKG classes. Biology, Anatomy, Physiology, and some sort of math courses were all pre-reqs as well. I attended shortly after finishing my BS up at CSU and had a great time in the program. Feel free to PM me if you have additional questions.



(Hey.... I tried to PM you, but apparently I have to have posted 5 times before I can do that! So replying here...)

Hey there - 

Thanks so much for the response and info. I'm in the depths of research as we speak... I have not answered this question yet: do you know if HealthONE is a place you can start off doing EMT Basic and then move into Paramedic? 

How was your experience with the hands on/real world aspect? What kind of exposure were you getting? I have heard things like.... Red Rocks is more focused on EMT as a fire fighter, Denver Health is good for hands on because they are the 911 responder for all of Denver... etc.  Wonder if you have any thoughts on that?

I've also heard that Community College of Aurora is fantastic with their technology/sim labs. 

Thanks again for volunteering your thoughts! Are working EMS in Denver area now?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2014)

I got my EMT-B from FRCC. They did a pretty solid job, I'm
Not sure about their medic program. If they put the effort into it that they did my B class I'd bet it's worth it but that's just an opinion.


----------



## civilgrinfox (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 30, 2014)

civilgrinfox said:


> (Hey.... I tried to PM you, but apparently I have to have posted 5 times before I can do that! So replying here...)



Welcome to EMTLife. Since we have a lot of newer members posting, I just wanted to jump in here for a second and say the reason you can't PM right away is to encourage open discussions here in the forum. Many people have common questions, and if they can see complete discussions they are more likely to have them answered.

Now back on topic...


----------



## civilgrinfox (Jul 30, 2014)

Chimpie that makes perfect sense - thanks much!


----------



## epicEMT (Sep 10, 2014)

An AAS is nice, but most companies typically only care that you have a license and then go by experience. But with your background it may be easy to obtain since you more than likely have a lot of the core classes knocked out. Good luck! This is a great field.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Sep 11, 2014)

civilgrinfox said:


> Greeting all -
> 
> I saw an old thread on here from 2008, but wanted to see if anyone had any new info.
> 
> There are multiple programs for this in the Denver area, and it's a bit daunting trying to figure out the best course. I want to be sure it is a quality, accredited program.



Hi there: I, too, am considering enrolling in a paramedic school in Colorado, shortly after I finish my EMT coursework and get a little experience. I'm wondering if since you posted a while back if you've settled on a school, etc., and what information you found out that might be helpful to those of us exploring programs in the same way you are.

Cheers, and thanks,
M.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Nov 24, 2014)

St. Anthony's or DG's medic program's are the top two, both are accredited.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 24, 2014)

Pikes Peak in the Springs also has a very solid program. I haven't heard the greatest reviews of DGs programs aside from the clinical time and potential to get hired there after school.


----------



## civilgrinfox (Dec 16, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Hi there: I, too, am considering enrolling in a paramedic school in Colorado, shortly after I finish my EMT coursework and get a little experience. I'm wondering if since you posted a while back if you've settled on a school, etc., and what information you found out that might be helpful to those of us exploring programs in the same way you are.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks,
> M.



Hey there - 

Thanks all for the continued comments. "Emergency Metaphysics" - so sorry, I missed your reply to this thread.... better late than never I guess! I have just completed my EMT course at HealthONE with flying colors... yay! Taking NR-EMT exam on Dec 23rd. I am starting a volunteer fire academy after that!

I, too, plan on getting more experience before going to Paramedic school, but I am happy to share what I have learned thus far.

I can't speak a lot of St. Anthony's program, as I juts haven't heard much. I did run into a guy the other day who was going to P-school there, and he did say he really liked it.

DG and HelathONE/Swedish are the other two big ones. I can say that HealthONE is an incredible program didactically, and that their educators really have an eye for just that -education. They, like most programs, have around 500 clinical hours as well as your internship in the 3rd part of your program. They do work to get their students out with agencies that are pretty busy. I have have heard that this program is now one of the top ranked nationally for Paramedic. I do know that the person who runs this program is top-notch and very skilled. I actually spent quite a bit of time talking to him the other day. One of the things I think is great about HealthONE is that there is more consistency with your instructors - there is a person who is following you all the way through, knows the consistency of your education, can help track your individual progress and needs. I am not certain how this goes at DG - while I am sure there is one person sort of heading up the program, they may have a much wider span of people coming in to teach (not as consistent didactically perhaps?) Overall, I can confidently say that HealthONE is a solid program.

DG - I'm still asking around and learning more. Of course, meeting with the person there and going to the horse's mouth would be a good idea! I currently have more of the "word on the street" opinions. Lots of people love DG. Of course the biggest thing you will hear about it is that you get a lot of "exposure" because all your clinicians run with Denver Health, and they are busy. The other plus about DG is that, if you KNOW you want to work for them, then going through their program is a good idea because they hire from their pool of graduates. Some people want to go to DG P-school for that reason alone. Didactically, I don't have as much info. I honestly think it would be hard to beat the rigor at HealthONE, but again I don't have the direct experience with DG to say for sure!

I hope this is helpful to anyone looking. Lastly, many of the instructors will tell you this: at the end of the day, it's more about the student than anything. Your program will be what you make it. I worked my butt off in my EMT program with HealthONE and had a great experience. I do wish my clinicals had been busier, however, I know P-school runs with different agencies than the EMT students, and those agencies are much busier.

Good luck!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 16, 2014)

I've got a friend that went to the program at St. Anthony. He had good things to say about it their didactic aspect but that they sometimes struggled to get their students time with some of the more "notable" ambulance services in the Denver metro. He was doing his time in Colorado Springs as a result.


----------



## HighRockyEMT (Jan 4, 2015)

I would likely suggest HealthOne, Denver Health, or St. Anthony's.   They all have very sound programs and are very reputable.   The other thing you may want to take advantage of since you can now go back to school would be the AAS degree options.


----------



## Bluemtnsky (May 18, 2016)

*bump*

Was just curious if anything in/around Denver had changed drastically. I'm in a similar boat to the OP, already have an unrelated undergraduate degree, but am looking at EMT-B programs with the long-term goal of either Paramedic or Physicians Assistant. On wait lists for summer programs and am trying to decide if it is worth it to wait until the next round if I don't get my first choice.


----------

